# Does Anyone know a good cut & sew place with lower quantites.



## Visceral (Feb 12, 2009)

Hey guys,

I need to find a good place to cut and sew some shirts for me that has low quantities, does anyone know of any?

-Adam


----------



## Visceral (Feb 12, 2009)

by the way somewhere in southern California, all the places I know have huge quantites.

WORD

-Adam


----------



## TshirtGuru (Jul 9, 2008)

What's low considered to you?

There is a reason there are higher minimums for cut and sew otherwise it would not be cost effective for the manufacturer or you.


----------



## changeman56 (Jun 25, 2009)

Just curious . . .

Why are you looking to cut and sew? 

What are you looking for? Style and quantity? 

There are so many wholesalers to get you whatever you need. You'll make a few less points but you'll know exactly what you're getting.

I have over 30 years starting and building large ladies apparel Manufacturing companies.

It's a tough world especially if you're talking less than 1200 pieces.


----------



## Visceral (Feb 12, 2009)

I am looking for cut and sew because I am using supima cotton and there are a lot of of crappy blanks out there that really suck. minimum would be 600 with a size ratio of 1-2-2-1, but all the same style.

thank you,

Adam


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Visceral said:


> I am looking for cut and sew because I am using supima cotton and there are a lot of of crappy blanks out there that really suck. minimum would be 600 with a size ratio of 1-2-2-1, but all the same style.
> 
> thank you,
> 
> Adam


Check with Simply Cotton. I'm pretty sure their minimums are around what you need and they are in Los Angeles.


----------



## DavidRobison (Dec 30, 2009)

Anyone know of any around Atlanta? I'd like to know that.


----------



## changeman56 (Jun 25, 2009)

Do you own the fabric? If so where is it? I'm on the east coast but i could reach out to my contacts for you.


----------



## soj (Jun 20, 2007)

I recommend asking any patternmakers, screen printers, fabric suppliers for some phone numbers of some manufacturers. It is the way I made all my contacts here in Melbourne, and minimums were only 100pieces.


----------



## Grosbeak (Oct 23, 2007)

FesslerUSA in Pennsylvania has pretty low minimums. I've used them for supima cotton tees and they were great. They love working with small private labels.
Good Luck


----------



## drudalton (Dec 3, 2009)

I've got a lady across the street from me in Orlando who will do any quantity for $0.30/piece. Doesn't matter if it's one or five thousand, $0.30/piece.


----------



## darron69 (Aug 2, 2009)

Hello Dru, can you give me the information on the lady across from you that does cut sew?

Thanks


----------



## drudalton (Dec 3, 2009)

EKL Fashion
407-671-3113


----------



## darron69 (Aug 2, 2009)

Thanks Dru.....


----------

